# FBE BS



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

This came from a piece of FBE i received in trade w Henry . Some very pretty figure in it! Mounted on a gold vintage bottle stopper. Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2015)

Good job tom


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Good job tom



Thanks Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2015)

That looks sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a nice looking piece of wood on there, My only problem is there is never anything left in the bottle to stopper after we get done...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice Stopper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 31, 2015)

Great coloring in that piece of FBE.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful, Tom! I suspect that piece originated somewhere in TX, likely one of Kev's ugly scrap peanuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

